# Post Your Best Solar Eclipse Song



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

or Piece. I use the words interchangeably.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Black Hole Sun...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Black Hole Sun...


I did mean originals, but that's cool too.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, here it is :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Yes, here it is :lol:


Good work! :tiphat:


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

__
https://soundcloud.com/the-other-rook%2Fsolo-piano-and-filters-free

An old improv of mine, you may like Captain. It is called "Dance on the Sun," but that is close enough to being about an eclipse, no?

I play in a way more tonal way now (3 years have passed, quite a long time for our young age), but I still find this to be a quite successful somewhat atonal piece.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Jacob Brooks said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/the-other-rook%2Fsolo-piano-and-filters-free
> 
> An old improv of mine, you may like Captain. It is called "Dance on the Sun," but that is close enough to being about an eclipse, no?
> ...


Sounds interesting.


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe my best "Solar Eclipse Song." I improvised this today with religious mystery in mind. As though ancient people looking at the eclipse and wondering what it might mean. There is a lot of experimentation with modulations here. Please criticize them if you are able to; I am only just now learning how to successful modulate.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Jacob Brooks said:


> Maybe my best "Solar Eclipse Song." I improvised this today with religious mystery in mind. As though ancient people looking at the eclipse and wondering what it might mean. There is a lot of experimentation with modulations here. Please criticize them if you are able to; I am only just now learning how to successful modulate.


Sounds like you are using common-tone or chromatic and some half step modulation.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Cat Stevens' Moon Shadow.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*Sunshine on distant Moon *

http://www.kompoz.com/music/collaboration/696455


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Sunshine on distant Moon *
> 
> http://www.kompoz.com/music/collaboration/696455


I liked it till the vocals came in. I think you are on to something, keep working at your craft and unique composition style!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Sounds like you are using common-tone or chromatic and some half step modulation.


This and the other piece didn't quite do it for me, but it's always neat to hear what people improv. You definitely hear things!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I liked it till the vocals came in. I think you are on to something, keep working at your craft and unique composition style!


Just for you Captain this time with no vocal


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just for you Captain this time with no vocal


Cool!  I liked it much better that way.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool glad you like it that way, there are other versions (unlooped) and other stuff on my blog


----------

